# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: كار نكردن setup در windows xp

## mehran63

سلام
برنامم رو در VS 2010 و Sql Exprees 2008 نوشتم با خود VS 2010 فايل Setup رو درست كردم 
برنامه در ويندوز سون كار ميكنه ولي در ويندوز XP كار نميكنه

----------


## nasrin55

مشکلش چیه؟ اگه sql نصب نمیشه باید پیش نیازهای sql رو ویندوز xp داشته باشه، مثل .net 3.5 , .net4 , powershell

----------


## mehran63

در موقع ساخت setup هم sql Exprees رو انتخاب میکنم هم .net رو دیگه چه چیزهایی رو باید انتخاب کنم

----------


## nasrin55

برای بعضی از نسخه های ویندوز باید powershell رو هم نصب کنید. فکر کنیم اگه ویندوز xp از sp3 نباشه این مشکل پیش میاد. برای sql 2008 باید .net 3.5 را نصب کنید.

----------

